# Aragonite



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

Hi
Can I use aragonite sand in my 40 gallon tanganyika tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yes you can.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

For assurance: Yes.


----------

